# NSW Evans Head Mackeral



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Been a long while since I've put a trip report up, mostly due to the scarcity of getting on the water these days.

Just back from a family holiday to Evans Head.

Camped on the river for 4 nights, a great spot for the family. For those unfamiliar, Evans Head has the Evans River running through it. Being tied up with other activities I didnt get to look at the bar till later in the trip though it seemed that every time we looked at it, there was not a breaking wave in sight. I am sure at times it is as treacherous as any other.

One afternoon when the kids were asleep, Dave (camping with us) and I went for a quick paddle without fishing gear (against every bone in my body, but thats what time allowed) to have a look what outside had to offer. As soon as we crossed the bar terns were in sight plummeting to bait fish, followed soon by sightings of bustups as got closer. I couldnt make out what fish they were other than likely mackeral, suspecting maybe mac tuna due to color. Headed back in with all the motivation I needed to hit the water early at day break the next morning.

Hit the water late due to alarm failing, crossing the bar around 6. Terns were spotted a few hundred metres away and I made tracks to them trailing a halco laserpro 160 with a metal slug on the casting rod ready to go.

Nosed up to the bust up and cast in with not alot of follows. School soon disappeared and others popped up elsewhere. Had a few follows of the slug but no successful hookups. Whilst set to trolling around I finally hooked up on the hard body. A few runs and a deeper dive yakside and I had a nice spotted mackeral yak side. In the rush, forgot my tail rope so lifted it carefully through the the gills and into the hatch it went.

At the time I suspected it was not a spotty but I have been told it is.



















Chased schools around for a bit longer for no takes. The fish I had regurgitated some fish that were at least as big as pilly's and some bigger, so probably my metal slug was undersized to match what they were chasing.

Anyone got any good ideas for keeping your fishbox clean (stealth) when putting a bloody, slimy fish in it? A dry bag could work though pretty expensive to be punctured each time.

Thanks for reading, Iain.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Mate a quick wash out with soapy water and a sponge followed by a solid spray from a hose will remove the slime and blood, pull out the bungs tip it up and drain it out until water that is running out is clear. If you can leave the hatch lid open for it to 'air' for a day or so.

Most definitely a spotty also,


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the comments.

CJB - Indie will tell you of my being allergic to cutting fibre glass, similarly allergic to having it dirty.... its a disease I'm stuck with 

Brad, Does that mean you dont bleed them boat side before boating them?

Stippy, for the days I was at Evans Head, except one day on low low, there was not a single wave breaking on the 'bar', so it was a pleasant sea entry!

Iain.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times M8 congrats.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good to hear a report from you Iain, and a ripper spotty.  Long time since Indie's Stradbroke trip.

Hopefully see another report from you in the near future. Tuna? We have about three months to score.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Trev, nice to hear from you. Indeed, about time we got to the pin again! Get there yourself much?

Do you guys bleed your mac and tuna? I thought it would have been essential?

How long are the Tuna normally around for?

Brisbane guys, do we ever see many tuna in the Morton Bay down towards Wello end across to Straddie? Often seen mac tuna out there.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

They are there, but under heavy pressure from boaties by the time they get there, hence, very skitish.

I bleed everything I catch, right down to whiting.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

gibsoni said:


> Trev, nice to hear from you. Indeed, about time we got to the pin again! Get there yourself much?
> 
> Do you guys bleed your mac and tuna? I thought it would have been essential?
> 
> ...


Not sure about the Southern bay Iain, but yes, occasionally, at Scarby, full sightings and leaping, recently, though Outback Al can find them regularly most of the year, through from September to April, way east, so well out of the reach of kayaks except the AI/TI.

There were fewer in close last year, but Jimbo and I both scored 15 k g models in September seventeen months ago close to shore on dead-sticked plastics. My second 15 kg one was at Moffats last year in June. I always bleed them immediately, (feet inboard), then straight onto ice (never seen a shark using this practice - but I will one day).



BIGKEV said:


> They are there, but under heavy pressure from boaties by the time they get there, hence, very skittish.
> 
> I bleed everything I catch, right down to whiting.


Good practice IMO.

Note: As they have been seen twice recently, it might pay to leave a deadsticked 1/2 oz white paddle tail out there _all_ the time for the next few months. Just make sure it is on 30 lb gear on a decent capacity reel, to you don't get de-spooled. They can hit anytime, without surface showings, even _very_ close to shore (just be aware that two rods only are allowed in the yellow zone).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice spotty, Iain...

You picked a great place to holiday as well.

When next you're there, don't forget that the river holds great whiting, bream, flathead, jew, trevally etc as well. If the bar is up and getting out's a bit iffy, don't despair... just lower the standards and try the river.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Jimbo,

Indeed a great place to camp!

We took the kids fishing on the flats for plenty of whiting and occasional undersize bream, all with fresh yabbies which they loved collecting.

The river looks marvelous in the deeper stretches on the southern side and really clear on the run in tide.

Very happy river fishing too!

Cheers, Iain.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice spotty and a beautiful part of the world to fish in.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

My wife and I used to regularly visit my late sister Gloria and her husband Marshall at their home in Evans Heads... they lived so close to the river that I could cast a line across the road and lob it in the water... I didn't of course, but used to walk over and fish successfully for bream and mullet at high tides.

My favourite spot, however, was where the river narrowed considerably and on the left as you traveled upstream there were lots of rocks covered thinly by water. The kayak could easily sit in there, but other craft found it too dicey. I would anchor and berley with bread, but oft-times the berley would be loaded with a hook! 8)

Some large bream hung around there, and nearby was a good Jacks spot, but I couldn't vouch for that... I wonder why.

The locals had a name for that spot, but my memory just won't come up with it.

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------

